# Scalloping in a Gheenoe...



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have friends that go to Crystal River every year in their Gheenoes. The roughest part is the channel on the way out. After that it's easy running (weather permitting obviously) to the floatilla of boats and dive flags.

I usually get into the 3-4' areas so my kids can also do it.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> I have never scalloped before and I've been wanting to for a long time.  I have heard of many spots "miles out" which would be out of the question for my small boat, but I have also heard a few people say that there are some spots that I could comfortably and safely harvest from a Gheenoe.  Any thoughts?


miles out will only be 5' deep usually , we scallop in up to 10' tops...clear water looks shallow


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

In highschool me and a friend went halves on a 13 highsider with a 15evinrude. We ran that thing 10 miles down the beach on spearfishing trips.
I woukd never do it with a woman or child but with another friend sure why not


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Where would you have to go miles out?  I've never scalloped more than a 1/2 mile from shore...  My gheenoe clone works fine!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Based on your location, you'll probably scallop at Homosassa or Crystal River. In both locations, good spots to scallop are a mile or two offshore in about 4' of water. You'll only be going on a relatively still day and there will be 100's of boats in the area, so safety-wise, you should be fine. Your biggest problem will be climbing in and out of your Gheenoe without tipping and finding a place to park your trailer at the ramp.


----------



## jonathonpauls (Jul 22, 2012)

Vertigo - is it worth going after the 1st rush in July? I was thinking about a trip in August. Are all the scallops usually harvested by then or are there still some good spots?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

look for the flotilla of boats to get an idea of the depth, doesnt mean you have to join them.
- you can find them everywhere at times, and they migrate around regularly.
we get our limits of scallops all season till the end in september.
good luck 

-----let out a long rope behind the boat in the current with some kind of buoys along its length so your peeps can have something to hang onto in the current --it can get tiring swimming in it!!
-ALWAYS have someone on deck watching the little ones because the current will take you away at times, start off going up current and as you tire -come back to the boat.......


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Vertigo - is it worth going after the 1st rush in July?  I was thinking about a trip in August.  Are all the scallops usually harvested by then or are there still some good spots?


Me and another boat will be in Crystal River Aug 4-7 if you need someone to run with.


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

I would put in at Mcraes in Homosassa. Once your out of the river head north west for about a mile or two and there will be a marker (not a channel marker)that has a huge osprey nest. I believe that is known to the locals as the birds nest. Limited out every time there. 

Once your in good water try dragging some buddy that has a mask on really SLOWLY behind the boat with a ski rope or what ever works.( I choose a ski rope because it has a handle) 
So when the person that you are dragging starts to see scallops you stop and anchor and go get some scallops. Remember to tell the person you are pulling along not to dive for them while they are being towed. Don't forget your dive flag the law dog will be watching. 

I will be heading there opening week and staying at Mcraes if you would like to follow or ride along. Be aware of navigating the Homosassa river even in a small boat


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

i know this may be a little old of a post..... but just thowing in my $0.02..... bug is right.... went last weekned out of gheenoe classic within 200 yards of the "birds nest" and had no problems taking my time and still hitting limit..... going out again this weekend to refill the empty spot in my freezer. 
also... out of crystal river, you can go all the way to the end of "ft. island trail" to the beach boat ramp..... very gheenoe freindly launching at high and low tide, will put you very close to the scallop action.


----------



## jonathonpauls (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks - this is very helpful. Not going to make the season this year as I'm just putting on the finishing touches to get the boat in the water by mid September. Will b great for next year!


----------

